# December POTM Nomination Thread



## runnah

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others photos (in this thread) for candidates for Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to find out who is the Photographer of the Month.


I'm also glad to say that we also have a range of prizes, offered up by the site admin. Winners of Photo of the Month will get:
*Featured on the Front page of the site for the duration of the next month.
Free membership of the forums for 12 months.
And $25! 
Entry into Photo of the Year 2014*

RULES:

1) You may nominate up to* THREE *photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of* December 2014 *in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) *The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning, twice in a 6 month period. This person can still win POTM, but the not the prize repeatedly, though they will still get front page display*.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to the nomination thread (ie this thread) and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those who's photos are nominated will like to know that they are in the competition.

*8) A member is only allowed to have 3 of their photos nominated. If more photos are nominated the meber will be allowed to decide which photo they would like in the voting.*

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. Add link to the thread where it was posted.


So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month


Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please do either follow the link or click the little arrows in a quote to go through to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).
If you're not sure about the arrows in quotes and where they are have a look here:







the red box shows the quote details located at the top of any quote (be it a photo and or text). In the blue box right at the end are link arrows which, when clicked, take you to the post that was quoted.


Also please try not to quote photos in this thread - it makes it very tricky at the end of the month to go through and pick out nominations if people have quoted photos already posted in this thread.


----------



## JimMcClain

runnah said:


> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:


Shouldn't this appear as such: *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]*

To do that, the "text" should be changed from *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]* to *[plain][IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG][/plain]* That way members will know what code to type in to have the image show. 

Jim


----------



## Raj_55555

greener pastures by Austin Greene


----------



## runnah

JimMcClain said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this appear as such: *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]*
> 
> To do that, the "text" should be changed from *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]* to *[plain][IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG][/plain]* That way members will know what code to type in to have the image show.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...



Thanks for the heads up. I've edited the instructions.


----------



## Designer

Quiet Night, Holy Night  by old hippy  Be sure to go here and view the larger size:  Quiet Night | Photography Forum


----------



## Designer

JimMcClain said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How to nominate: Just right click the picture you'd like to nominate..... go to 'properties' and paste the location into the image icon on this thread as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shouldn't this appear as such: *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]*
> 
> To do that, the "text" should be changed from *[IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG]* to *[plain][IMG]http://paste url here[/IMG][/plain]* That way members will know what code to type in to have the image show.
> 
> Jim
Click to expand...

I'm lost here.  Can you 'splain it to me in "Neanderthal-Speak"?


----------



## JimMcClain

Designer said:


> I'm lost here.  Can you 'splain it to me in "Neanderthal-Speak"?


No, it's not necessary. My post was meant for staff and the instructions have been fixed now. I'm a webmaster and owner of another forum and recognized the problem. I just wanted to help. Sorry for interrupting the topic.


----------



## Braineack

ReginaUsh - Sunsets | Photography Forum


----------



## Fred Berg

Some Landscape & Cityscape | Photography Forum

 Sierra Madre by ruifo


----------



## Fred Berg

Speedway by Ricardodaforce

New York Shots | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

it's looking like another great month of POTM!!!


----------



## weepete

I'd like to nominate The Traveller's photo:






Guide at Landmine Museum, Cambodia | Photography Forum


----------



## goooner

Raindrops | Photography Forum by Majeed


----------



## Raj_55555

Downeast Maine by @D-B-J


----------



## Designer

Christmas Window by sleist  Christmas Window | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

Binga, "Twisted Fairy Dolls" (No. 3)


----------



## bribrius

Motocross close | Photography Forum


----------



## snowbear

bribrius said:


> Motocross close | Photography Forum


which one of the two?  Both are beauties.


----------



## bribrius

snowbear said:


> bribrius said:
> 
> 
> 
> Motocross close | Photography Forum
> 
> 
> 
> which one of the two?  Both are beauties.
Click to expand...

first, sorry. i thought it was already up here.


----------



## Raj_55555

there you go


----------



## limr

PixelRabbit - Winter Walk to School


----------



## kathyt

goooner said:


> Raindrops | Photography Forum by Majeed


I vote that "R" bows out of all future  photo of the month competitions. I am sure the mods can find some rules he has broken!


----------



## Trever1t

wow there are some awesome entries!


----------



## Designer

kathyt said:


> I vote that "R" bows out of all future  photo of the month competitions. I am sure the mods can find some rules he has broken!



Who is "R"?  

And as far as that goes; there are several here who are consistently nominated.

Maybe there should be a POTM PRO contest.


----------



## DanOstergren

Where exactly is the winning photo displayed for a month?


----------



## runnah

DanOstergren said:


> Where exactly is the winning photo displayed for a month?



Announcements section and on the right I believe. Working on sweetening the pot.


----------



## kathyt

Designer said:


> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote that "R" bows out of all future  photo of the month competitions. I am sure the mods can find some rules he has broken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "R"?
> 
> And as far as that goes; there are several here who are consistently nominated.
> 
> Maybe there should be a POTM PRO contest.
Click to expand...

"R" is Majeed. That is what I used to call him before he got all fancy.


----------



## runnah

kathyt said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kathyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I vote that "R" bows out of all future  photo of the month competitions. I am sure the mods can find some rules he has broken!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who is "R"?
> 
> And as far as that goes; there are several here who are consistently nominated.
> 
> Maybe there should be a POTM PRO contest.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> "R" is Majeed. That is what I used to call him before he got all fancy.
Click to expand...


I hear for every photo he sells he adds a new letter to his name.


----------



## JustJazzie

D-B-J - Incoming Chill
Incoming Chill | Winter Sunset | Critiques Please! | Photography Forum



&quot;Incoming Chill&quot; by f_one_eight, on Flickr


----------



## Designer

Dance/Toe Photos in the City #6 by Geaux  here:  Dance/Toe Photos in the City *pic heavy* | Photography Forum


----------



## pjaye

Stripes by Raj.


#3. Stripes







[/QUOTE]


----------



## Fred Berg

North Yorkshire Winter Landscape Photography, by andrewdavies






North Yorkshire Winter Landscape Photography | Photography Forum


----------



## FITBMX

The "Reactor Core" by Majeed Badizadegan.
Reactor Core | Photography Forum


----------



## runnah

This will go towards January.

Sorry I have been slacking this months.


----------

